# Để giảm mỡ thừa thì cm hay dùng muối nóng, rượu nghệ gừng hay cao lá rừng?



## hoa lê nguyen (26/1/21)

Em sinh con được 6 tháng xong đã đi làm luôn. Công việc văn phòng, chỉ ngồi 1 chỗ nên cơ địa vốn sinh xong đã nhiều mỡ, đi làm ít vận động mỡ lại càng nhiều hơn. Có đợt em đăng kí đi tập, mà tối ở nhà em bé khóc quá, không có ai trông lại đành thôi, bỏ tập về nhà chăm con. Em lên mạng tìm cách để giảm mỡ hiệu quả tại nhà thì thấy các mẹ hay chọn dùng muối nóng, đeo đai, dùng rượu gừng và cả cao lá rừng nữa. Mà em thì mới, chưa biết cách nào an toàn mà hiệu quả tốt nhất, không gây tác dụng phụ. Me nào có kinh nghiệm, thì cho em hỏi để giảm mỡ hiệu quả nhất nên dùng cách nào trong số các phương pháp trên?


----------



## kiều linh (26/1/21)

Mom đi hút mỡ với tạo hình thành bụng đi hết mỡ ngay tắp lự luôn.
Hút mỡ thì tầm 1 tuần là hồi phục rồi, còn tạo hình thành bụng thì lâu hơn, nhưng bụng sẽ phẳng lun mà còn được căng da bụng, mờ rạn nữa á )) Nếu muốn nhanh nhất thì đi thẩm mĩ nha


----------



## hoa lê nguyen (26/1/21)

kiều linh nói:


> Mom đi hút mỡ với tạo hình thành bụng đi hết mỡ ngay tắp lự luôn.
> Hút mỡ thì tầm 1 tuần là hồi phục rồi, còn tạo hình thành bụng thì lâu hơn, nhưng bụng sẽ phẳng lun mà còn được căng da bụng, mờ rạn nữa á )) Nếu muốn nhanh nhất thì đi thẩm mĩ nha


Hic e làm gì có đủ kinh phí đi tmv đâu mom, Có cách nào nhẹ nhàng ở nhà thôi là đc rồi, đi hút mỡ nằm mấy ngày con cái ai trông cho ạ ?


----------



## Thanh Thanh (26/1/21)

Mấy cách mom chọn quốc dân quá rồi con gì, mà e thấy đỡ lích kích nhất, nhanh gọn lẹ nhất là cái cao lá rừng ấy mẹ ạ. Cái này dr cell này là dạng đầu lăn tiện lắm, chỉ việc thoa lên bụng rồi dùng đầu lăn massage. Dùng lúc nào cũng được, nằm hay ngồi hay đứng đều dùng được mà k cần mó tay vào, nhớp nháp. Kem gel lại thấm nhanh nữa. Vote phương án này, nhất là mom còn bận con cái nữa, chọn loại nào tối ưu thời gian nhứt đi,...


----------



## hoa (26/1/21)

Thanh Thanh nói:


> Mấy cách mom chọn quốc dân quá rồi con gì, mà e thấy đỡ lích kích nhất, nhanh gọn lẹ nhất là cái cao lá rừng ấy mẹ ạ. Cái này dr cell này là dạng đầu lăn tiện lắm, chỉ việc thoa lên bụng rồi dùng đầu lăn massage. Dùng lúc nào cũng được, nằm hay ngồi hay đứng đều dùng được mà k cần mó tay vào, nhớp nháp. Kem gel lại thấm nhanh nữa. Vote phương án này, nhất là mom còn bận con cái nữa, chọn loại nào tối ưu thời gian nhứt đi,...


Mom dùng cái cao lá rừng dr cell đó chưa ạ? Có hiệu quả với mỡ lâu năm không? Em bị mỡ bụng lâu lắm rồi á  Tập yoga hoài k hết đc à


----------



## phương anh (26/1/21)

Có mấy cách giảm mỡ ở nhà cị vẫn hay làm thường xuyên, em nhắm xem có cách nào làm oke không thì theo nè:
- Uống nước trà xanh, uống nhiều nước trong ngày, mỗi ngày 1-2 lít nước
- Ăn uống giảm tinh bột, giảm đường đi, ăn các loại ngũ cốc nguyên hạt, các loại hạt dinh dưỡng,các loại rau củ quả thịt, cá, trứng, sữa và tinh bột tốt cho sức khỏe thôi.
- Chế độ tập luyện thì tập: Tập cardio, tập tạ, tập aerobic,...
- Ngoài ra thì có thể dùng thêm các sản phẩm bổ trợ như đeo đai định hình dáng để dáng đẹp hơn, đi kèm với việc chỉ bôi gel tan mỡ thì thêm các bước này bụng sẽ nhỏ nhanh hơn đó.


----------



## Thanh Thanh (26/1/21)

hoa nói:


> Mom dùng cái cao lá rừng dr cell đó chưa ạ? Có hiệu quả với mỡ lâu năm không? Em bị mỡ bụng lâu lắm rồi á  Tập yoga hoài k hết đc à


Muốn hết mỡ phải tập gym, tập cardio cường độ cao chứ yoga thì không đủ đâu bé. Còn cái cao lá rừng Dr Cell  thì hiệu quả nè, chị đang dùng được 2 tháng rồi, bụng giảm cũng đc 5cm rồi đó, vẫn đang dùng thêm mong giảm được thêm May dùng xong da cũng săn chắc chứ nó không có bị chảy xệ ý.
 Cái này vừa dùng vừa kết hợp đeo đai định hình này, vừa ăn uống điều độ, bụng vừa nhỏ, vừa lên dáng thon gọn chuẩn chỉnh lắm em à


----------



## phương11 (26/1/21)

Gel tan mỡ t thấy hiệu quả nhất bây giờ có Dr Cell, Vichy cellu destock với Clarins body shaping nhé.
Vichy với Clarins thì hơi mắc đó, toàn 500-900 đc tuýp cũng nhỏ xíu ạ.
Riêng cái Dr Cell thì t thấy khá lành tính, chiết xuất từ thiên nhiên kiểu cao gừng, tinh chất nghệ,... Dùng được cho cả mẹ bỉm sau sanh. Sau sanh thường 2 tuần và sau sanh mổ 4 tuần đó. M nghĩ bạn dùng cái dr cell là hợp lý đó, lại còn dễ mua, trên web hay facebook, mấy trang thương mại điện tử đều có mà còn freeship đó.


----------



## mai phương (26/1/21)

phương11 nói:


> Gel tan mỡ t thấy hiệu quả nhất bây giờ có Dr Cell, Vichy cellu destock với Clarins body shaping nhé.
> Vichy với Clarins thì hơi mắc đó, toàn 500-900 đc tuýp cũng nhỏ xíu ạ.
> Riêng cái Dr Cell thì t thấy khá lành tính, chiết xuất từ thiên nhiên kiểu cao gừng, tinh chất nghệ,... Dùng được cho cả mẹ bỉm sau sanh. Sau sanh thường 2 tuần và sau sanh mổ 4 tuần đó. M nghĩ bạn dùng cái dr cell là hợp lý đó, lại còn dễ mua, trên web hay facebook, mấy trang thương mại điện tử đều có mà còn freeship đó.


Ơ tớ mua trên web còn được tặng cả đai định hình nữa cơ ấy ạ ^^


----------



## phương11 (26/1/21)

mai phương nói:


> Ơ tớ mua trên web còn được tặng cả đai định hình nữa cơ ấy ạ ^^


À uh chắc ấy mua 3 chai liền lúc đúng k? T xem thấy mua 3 được tặng đai mà. Mà t mua hộ bạn, mua trên hotline của hãng luôn á  số này nè 09 tám bảy 80 năm.2 sáu 9 mua có 1 chai nên chỉ đc freeship thôi


----------



## lan hương89 (26/1/21)

Muối nóng hiệu quả nha. Giảm mỡ được đó mỗi tội là phải rang rang hơi kì công xíu, còn lại là ổn nha.
Mỗi ngày rang nóng 1kg muối hột, đợi khoảng 5–10 phút cho muối nguội bớt, rồi bọc vào lớp vải mỏng, bọc lên bụng, mát xa theo chiều kim đồng hồ, tiếp tục mát xa theo chiều từ trên xuống dưới cho đến khi túi muối nguội hẳn là oke đó.
Ngày chắc làm 1 lần thôi, 2 lần mắc công lắm!


----------

